# Website Review - Screen Printing Services



## Mikey Designs (Sep 20, 2013)

Hello all,

I'm in need of some feedback on my website. I need some fresh set of eyes on my website to help improve the experience from the customers perspective.

Mikey Designs & Silk Screen – Screen Printing, T-Shirt Printing & Graphic Design Services – Serving Greater Houston Texas

Also all you tech savvy people, what could I do to improve my site for search engine ranking? SEO... I know I could use meta tags, but I need to figure out how to enter them in this WordPress format.

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## Smalldeal (Sep 2, 2013)

Im viewing your website via my andriod and it looks pretty good! Your logo really pops with all that color and looks really professional.


----------



## Mikey Designs (Sep 20, 2013)

Smalldeal said:


> Im viewing your website via my andriod and it looks pretty good! Your logo really pops with all that color and looks really professional.


Thank you for taking the time to check it out and for the feedback! The website is a "responsive" site, so the experience on a phone maybe different, but it sizes down nicely to mobil phone browsers. If you get a chance, check it out on a computer browser and let me know what you think on the two different formats.


Thanks again,

Matt


----------



## Stollyman (Sep 28, 2013)

Just viewing it in Opera. I'm very impressed, clean design and eye catching. I see it's wordpress, home grown or outsourced?


----------



## rimcountrygraphi (Sep 20, 2012)

Looks great. The graphics catch your attention and the site scales well on my iPad.


----------



## Mikey Designs (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks for all the feedback guys! I really appreciate it.


----------



## Mikey Designs (Sep 20, 2013)

Stollyman said:


> Just viewing it in Opera. I'm very impressed, clean design and eye catching. I see it's wordpress, home grown or outsourced?


Home grown. I'm a graphic designer with some HTML knowledge and I've even done websites for clients, but it's not my field of expertise. I'm able to design websites, but not program them how I envision them. So WordPress is my _go to_. It's fairly easy and you can choose from thousands of professional templates. Shhh....


----------



## Stollyman (Sep 28, 2013)

I won't tell anybody, as I said it looks good and I'm hoping to follow the same path. And I have the design skills of a potato!


----------



## Mikey Designs (Sep 20, 2013)

Stollyman said:


> I won't tell anybody, as I said it looks good and I'm hoping to follow the same path. And I have the design skills of a potato!


Youtube's your friend. Look into how to create a WordPress website. Plenty of tutorials. Also, look into themes you can buy. There are free templates by Wordpress, but there are much better ones with some really nice features that are paid themes.


----------



## nikicampbell (Nov 6, 2009)

Mikey Designs said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Also all you tech savvy people, what could I do to improve my site for search engine ranking? SEO... I know I could use meta tags, but I need to figure out how to enter them in this WordPress format.
> 
> ...


Looks good! - I create many Wordpress sites for small businesses. I always use this plug-in for SEO: WordPress › WordPress SEO by Yoast « WordPress Plugins

Fill in all the info on the page that is your homepage - and you can tailor keywords etc... on individual pages/products/posts etc...

Cheers


----------



## Mikey Designs (Sep 20, 2013)

nikicampbell said:


> Looks good! - I create many Wordpress sites for small businesses. I always use this plug-in for SEO: WordPress › WordPress SEO by Yoast « WordPress Plugins
> 
> Fill in all the info on the page that is your homepage - and you can tailor keywords etc... on individual pages/products/posts etc...
> 
> Cheers


Thank you so much for the help! I really appreciate it.


----------

